# HELP WITH MY 34DT-DLG



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

OK, I HAVE A 1 YEAR OLD DURALAST _34DT-DLG _DUAL TERMINAL BATTERY. IT WAS IN A CAR WHEN I BOUGHT IT. IT HAS 3 YEAR FREE REPLACEMENT BUT HAS TAKEN A SHIT ON ME. I DONT HAVE THE DUDES NUMBER ANYMORE SO IF YOU HAVE ONE OF THESE UNDER WARRANTY I WILL GLADLY PAYPAL YOU A FEW BUCKS TO USE YOUR PHONE # TO WARRANTY MINE.....YES IM THAT CHEAP.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Have you tried just bringing it in and telling them the scenario? They may just replace it and put it under your information.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

NO IVE GOT A TON OF SHIT UNDER WARRANTY WITH THEM INCLUDING 3 OTHER BATTERIES (ALL DIFFERENT MODELS) , BUT THEY SAY IN ORDER TO WARRANTY IT I HAVE TO HAVE A VALID. PHONE #. MAKES ME WANNA START USING OREILLYS.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Damn that sucks. To greaten your chance of getting the info needed you might also want to try throwing this on Craigslist.....maybe someone local could help you out potentially.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Southside groovin came through. That's why I love layitlow. Thanks Jeremy


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Southside groovin came through. That's why I love layitlow. Thanks Jeremy


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Southside groovin came through. That's why I love layitlow. Thanks Jeremy


See I told you to check with him!


----------

